# Looking for SoCal Spesh dealers who know Turbo Levo’s



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Recently picked up a ‘17 Levo and have had a difficult time getting my local dealer to do the firmware updates for the motor and battery. I have two batteries that I want matched firmware levels on motor updated to be able to run the trail remote. 

My locals dealer has been resistant to it, saying Spesh says to only update if there’s a symptom or problem. Of course they didn’t tell me that until I left it with them for 5 days, only to pick it up and find out they had to research it and call specialized. 

I’m looking for a good SoCal Specialized dealer that knows Turbo Levos and won’t give me flak and just do the updates.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Did you try the "Find A Retailer" on the Specialized website? Your best bet is to do that and give dealers a call and go over your needs and hear their reactions as to their willingness to help you. Or you can try the electric bike review sub forum for Specialized ebikes: https://electricbikereview.com/forum/forums/specialized/


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks. I know there’s Spesh dealers almost everywhere, but just trying find first hand experience of those in the know. Not all bike mechanics are interested or caught up on electronics.


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

Orange Cycle Bike Shop | Family Owned & Pedaled Since 1969

The guy who runs this store used to be pretty active on the EMTB forum boards. I believe his name is Al Boneta and they sell Specialized.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Cynergy Cycles in Santa Monica is owned by Specialized Corporate. They only deal in Specialized bikes and equipment. I've browsed their store, but never dealt with them, so I can't comment further. But since they are owned by Specialized, I would think they know most about firmware updates. You may want to call them first if you're coming from a long distance.


----------

